# Convict Cichlid alone in a 20 gallon tank



## Boludo111 (Nov 8, 2009)

My convict cichlid is a male. He is crazy ultra aggressive. Every other fish i have ever put in the tank, he has killed. He kills every thing all the time. But i wanted to know if it
is healthy to live the rest of his life in isolation. I am fine with thr fact my tank will
have one cool fish. But my question is can he be healthy alone forever


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, most Central American fish do quite well as a single fish "wet pet" and in a 20g long he can live happily. He will likely be rather human interactive.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

He'll be fine. But if your deadset on adding more fish their is a simple solution.

55g, 75g or 125g. 125 is overkill.

The other 2 would let you add more fish and give them a chance at life and to avoid aggression. Its not that your male is uber mean. Your sticking him in a small space where he can see them 100% of the time no doubt so he has to pick on them. Their Terrotorial. so He wants the entire small tank. Anything else in it is a possible threat. Meaning must die.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

gram for gram (pound for pound) Convicts are extremely tough fish... So they usually only do well with larger fish as tankmates... So it doesn't surprise me he has killed the tankmates you've offered him in the 20 gal (which have probably been smaller fish)...

But to your main question, yes he will be fine by himself long term in the 20 gal.


----------



## Boludo111 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank for all who responded. Your advice is helpful.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

My male alone in the 20G breeder with fry was so bored & just very lifeless.
I would walk right up to the tank & he wouldn't move just kind of use his eys to look @ me.
Didn't even react to food. I moved him in the main tank & he's back to normal.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You could add another single cichlid....if you divide the tank. Though dividers are not the prettiest decor...they will allow your convict some safe interaction.


----------



## **CHRIS** (Jul 3, 2009)

yes he would be fine alone.... but like others said if you want more fish you need a bigger tank.... i got lucky with my convicts, i have 2 breeding pairs in a 20 long and they get along pretty well even when spawning...


----------

